# ObjectOutputStream + Socket close



## cluening (16. Feb 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Netzwerkkommunikation und zwar versuche ich Nachrichtenobjekte über 
einen Vektor zu senden. In einem Vektor, weil neue Nutzer das gesamte vorhergelaufene Logging auch bekommen sollen. Der Server der auch gleichzeitig als Compilerechner dient soll Loggingnachrichten versenden. Die Clients empfangen. 

Um einen Vektor zu verschicken nutze ich den ObjectOutputStream, den muss ich am nach write, flushen und closen.
Aber der close bewirkt auch gleichzeitig das der Socket der die Verbindung zum Server aufbaut geschlossen wird.
Jetzt müsste ich um auf Clientseite Nachrichten empfangen zu können, ständig ein neues Socket aufmachen.
Das bewirkt aber das ich in einer while Schleife tausende Verbindungen aufbauen müsste.
Und irgendwann der Server aufgrund seiner States TIME_WAIT usw. die Schnauze voll hat.
Dann kommt auf dem Client ne Fehlermeldung Address already in use. 

Gibt es da eine schönere Methode um dieses lösen zu können ?

bis denn
cluening


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

warum musst du den closen?

ein TCP/IP Socket ist eine ZWEI-Wege Röhre

der Server kann in den gleichen seine Nachrichten reinschreiben


----------



## cluening (16. Feb 2006)

Wenn ich die Nachrichten dauerhaft schicke kommt auf der Clientseite eine EOFException.
Deshalb Close ich den Stream auf beiden Seiten und somit leider auch den Socket.

bis denn
cluening


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2006)

Ich schlage vor, dass du den code zeigst. Dann werden wir sehen können, was und wie du es machst.


----------



## cluening (16. Feb 2006)

*edit es hat keinen Sinn habe grade gemerkt das der Quelltext noch voll viele Lücken hat die ich heute geändert habe.
Morgen früh gibt es den Quelltext nochmal in aktuellerer Version.

bis denn
cluening


----------



## cluening (17. Feb 2006)

So hier der Code:
Serverseite:

```
package netz;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.ObjectOutputStream;
import java.net.ServerSocket;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.net.SocketException;
import java.util.Vector;

import produkte.Produkt;

public class Server implements Runnable{
	
	private ServerSocket serverSocket	= null;
	private Socket clientSocket 		= null;
	private Verbindungen verbindungen 	= null;
	private Vector clientListe			= null;
	private Thread serverThread 		= null;
	private Vector meNachrichten		= null;
	
	private Produkt meAktProdukt		= null;
	private int serverPort;
	
	
	public Server(Produkt aktProdukt) {
		
		this.meAktProdukt = aktProdukt;
		serverPort = 40000 + meAktProdukt.getMePnr();
		
		try {
			serverSocket = new ServerSocket(serverPort);
			clientListe = new Vector();
			System.out.println("clientliste neu");
		} 
		catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		serverThread = new Thread(this);
		serverThread.start();
	}
	
	public void run() {
		while(true){
			/*Blockierende Methode, wartet auf
			 *Verbindungen vom Client und nimmt diese 
			 *entgegen*/
			try {
				clientSocket = serverSocket.accept();
				
				verbindungen = new Verbindungen(this, clientSocket);
				//Verbindungs-Objekte in einem Vector speichern
				clientListe.add(verbindungen);
				nachrichtenVerteilen(meNachrichten);
			} 
			catch (SocketException e){
			}
			catch (IOException e) {
			}
		}
	}

	public void nachrichtenVerteilen(Vector nachrichten) {
		meNachrichten = nachrichten;
		Verbindungen aktVerbindungen = null;
	
		if(nachrichten != null) {
			
			for(int i=0; i<clientListe.size();i++) {
				aktVerbindungen = (Verbindungen) clientListe.get(i);
				try {
							// aktVerbindungen.schreiben = new ObjectOutputStream(aktVerbindungen.meClient.getOutputStream());
							if(!aktVerbindungen.meClient.isInputShutdown()) {
								aktVerbindungen.schreiben.writeObject(nachrichten);
								aktVerbindungen.schreiben.flush();
								aktVerbindungen.schreiben.close();
							}
					}
					catch (SocketException e) {
						clientListe.remove(aktVerbindungen);
					}
					catch (IOException e) {
						e.printStackTrace();
					} 
					
				}
				
				clientListe = new Vector();			
			}
		}
	
	/**
	 * Entfernt den Client aus dem Vector wenn er nicht mehr 
	 * benötigt wird
	 * @param verbindung
	 */
	
}
```

Die Verbindungsklasse:

```
package netz;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.BufferedWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.io.ObjectOutputStream;
import java.io.OutputStreamWriter;

import java.net.Socket;

public class Verbindungen
{
	private Server meServerInstanz 			= null;
	public Socket meClient 					= null;
	private Thread meClientVerbindung 		= null;
	/*Müssen öffentlich sein, damit die Server-Klasse
	*diese zum Schreiben bzw. Lesen der Client- Nachrichten
	*nutzen kann*/
	public ObjectOutputStream schreiben = null;
	
	public Verbindungen(Server instanz, Socket client){
		this.meServerInstanz = instanz;
		this.meClient = client;
		machNeu();
		
		//Thread starten
		//meClientVerbindung = new Thread(this);
		//meClientVerbindung.start();
	}
	public void machNeu() {
		try {
			schreiben = new ObjectOutputStream(meClient.getOutputStream());
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	public Socket getMeClientSocket() {
		return meClient;
	}
		
}
```

Clientseite:

```
package netz;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.HeadlessException;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.ObjectInputStream;
import java.net.InetAddress;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.net.UnknownHostException;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.JMenuItem;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JTextPane;
import javax.swing.text.BadLocationException;
import javax.swing.text.Document;
import javax.swing.text.SimpleAttributeSet;
import javax.swing.text.StyleConstants;

import com.sun.corba.se.impl.orbutil.LogKeywords;

import produkte.Produkt;
import schnittstellen.DatenbankZugriff;

public class ServerVerbindung implements Runnable {
	
	private Socket zumServer 					= null;
	private Thread leseThread					= null;
	private JMenuItem meServerVerbindung		= null;
	private JTextPane melogKonsole				= null;
	private Document logDokument				= null;
	private SimpleAttributeSet schrift			= null;
	private InetAddress lokal					= null;
	private String nachrichtenHistorie			= null;
	
	private Produkt meAktProdukt				= null;
	
	private int port;
	
	private int vectorGroesse				= -1;
	
	
	public ServerVerbindung(JMenuItem serverVerbindung, Produkt aktProdukt, JTextPane logKonsole) {
		
		this.meServerVerbindung = serverVerbindung;
		this.meAktProdukt = aktProdukt;
		this.melogKonsole = logKonsole;
	
	}
	
	public void verbindungAufbauen() {
	
	
				String sqlBefehl = "SELECT hostname FROM Produkt WHERE pnr = " + meAktProdukt.getMePnr();
				
				DatenbankZugriff datenbankZugriff = new DatenbankZugriff();
				datenbankZugriff.getProperties();
				datenbankZugriff.verbindungHerstellen();
				ResultSet sqlResult = datenbankZugriff.datenHolen(sqlBefehl);
				try {
					sqlResult.next();
				} catch (SQLException e) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
				
				try {
					if (sqlResult.getString("hostname").length() != 0) {
						

						System.out.println(zumServer + " ......................................................");
					
							System.out.println("Verbindung zum Server sollte stehen....");
						
							//JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Connecting to server: \"" + lokal.toString() + ":" + port + "\"", "Information", 
								//	JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
					
							melogKonsole.setCaretPosition(melogKonsole.getDocument().getLength());
					
							melogKonsole.setEditable(false);
							melogKonsole.setForeground(Color.RED);
					
							logDokument = melogKonsole.getDocument();
					
							meServerVerbindung.setEnabled(false);
							
							leseThread = new Thread(this);
							leseThread.start();
							
}
					
else {
					JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "No server is listening", "Error", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE); 
					meServerVerbindung.setEnabled(true);

}
				} catch (HeadlessException e) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e.printStackTrace();
				} catch (SQLException e) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
		
	}
	
	public void run() {
		

		while(true) {
			
			
			try {
				
				
				try {
					lokal = InetAddress.getByName(meAktProdukt.getMeHostname());
				} catch (UnknownHostException e1) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e1.printStackTrace();
				}
				port = 40000 + meAktProdukt.getMePnr();
				try {
					zumServer = new Socket(lokal, port);
				} catch (IOException e1) {
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e1.printStackTrace();
				}
				
				
				System.out.println(zumServer);
				System.out.println("Anfang");
				System.out.println(zumServer);
				
				System.out.println(zumServer);
				System.out.println("Vor Vector holen");
				System.out.println(zumServer);
				ObjectInputStream lesen	= new ObjectInputStream(zumServer.getInputStream());
				//nachrichtenHistorie = new Vector();
				nachrichtenHistorie = (String) lesen.readObject();
				System.out.println("-----------------------------------------------------------");
				//melogKonsole.setText("");
				
				//System.out.println(nachrichtenHistorie.size() + " Vector size");
				System.out.println(vectorGroesse + " iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii");
				//if (nachrichtenHistorie.size() > vectorGroesse) {
				
				melogKonsole.setText("");
				//for (int i = 0; i < nachrichtenHistorie.size(); i++) {
					
					//String aktNachricht = (String) nachrichtenHistorie.get(i);
					//Nachricht aktNachricht = (Nachricht) nachrichtenHistorie.get(i);
					System.out.println(nachrichtenHistorie);
					
					schrift = new SimpleAttributeSet();
					//tyleConstants.setForeground(schrift, aktNachricht.getFarbe());
					StyleConstants.setFontSize(schrift, 12);
					StyleConstants.setBold(schrift, true);
					logDokument.insertString(logDokument.getLength(), nachrichtenHistorie.toString() + "\n", schrift);
					melogKonsole.setCaretPosition(melogKonsole.getDocument().getLength());
				//}
				
				//vectorGroesse = nachrichtenHistorie.size();
				
				//zumServer.setSoLinger(true, 0);
				
				System.out.println(lesen);
				System.out.println("ERster Durchgangöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö");
				
				//}
				lesen.close();
				
				zumServer.close();
			
				
			} catch (BadLocationException e) 
			
			{
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		
			  catch (Exception e) {
				
				  //e.printStackTrace();
				  System.out.println(zumServer);
				  
				  System.out.println("111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111");
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Connection To Server Lost", "Error", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE); 
				meServerVerbindung.setEnabled(true);
				zumServer = null;
				leseThread = null;
				break;
			  
			  }
		}		
	}		
}
```


Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee........


bis denn
cluening 
[/code]


----------



## cluening (17. Feb 2006)

Habe jetzt einfach ein bisschen in der Windowsregistry rumgespielt und den Schlüssel für 
TIME_WAIT gesetzt.

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/878/

Außerdem habe ich einen Thread.sleep() eingebaut, der dann verhindert das in der whileSchleife ständig
soviele neue Sockets aufgebaut werden obwohl sie nicht gebraucht werden.

Danke

cluening  

Ps.: Könnt nen Haken dran machen  :###


----------

